# Plastruct truss bridge kit



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Has anybody used this bridge kit on their layout? http://www.hobbylinc.com/plastruct-railroad-truss-bridge-kit-n-scale-model-railroad-bridge-2002

I'm considering this for one of my bridges on my N Scale layout...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

